# Using PenDrive as RAM(VISTA only) - My Tutorial



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

*Using PenDrive as RAM VISTA only - My Tutorial*

Windows Vista has a new feature called ReadyBoost. This feature enable to make use of ur pendrive as RAM, thus speeding up ur PC performance...!!


This is how u can use ReadyBoost:
1. Plug in your PenDrive.
2. Open Computer
3. Right-click on the removable storage device and select Properties.
4. Click on the ReadyBoost tab.
5. Select "Use This Device" and "set the amount of space u want to use as RAM"
6. Click OK.
7. Done Hurray!!

My brother even told me that there is a software in Windows XP which can be used to do the samething! Dont know the name of the software 

*Source:- Krazzy Warrior's Mistake* (Lol i got this stuff by mistake..!! Thought of sharing!)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Using PenDrive as RAM VISTA only - My Tutorial*
> 
> Windows Vista has a new feature called ReadyBoost. This feature enable to make use of ur pendrive as RAM, thus speeding up ur PC performance...!!
> 
> ...


The name of the Software is Ebooster
Go here for more info
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118732

BTW You're saying "I got this stuff by mistake"
FROM WHERE?
That's The Source!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> BTW You're saying "I got this stuff by mistake"



I mean i was seeing the free space available in PenDrive and by mistake i clicked ReadyBooooost!! and got this stuff!




Aspire said:


> The name of the Software is Ebooster
> Go here for more info
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118732



thxxxxx

*Edit#1:-*
BTW whats the need to QUOTING whole message u can just type *^^^*...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I mean i was seeing the free space available in PenDrive and by mistake i clicked ReadyBooooost!! and got this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting is better as most people new to forums dont know the meaning of ^^


----------

